# Ajout d'une carte ethernet sur un PowerMac G5 ?



## val212 (5 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous 
J'aurais besoin de l'avis d'un bricoleur 
Au fait je voulais acquérir un vieux PowerMac G5 pour l'utiliser comme passerelle et pare-feu local, voire comme stockage en réseau. J'ai regardé un peu les offres sur internet et j'ai vu que certains modèles possédaient deux ports ethernet. Seulement voilà, je suis tombé sur une première version apparemment (1.6Ghz) et qui ne possède qu'un seul port ethernet. Voici ma question : Est-il possible d'acheter une carte réseau ethernet et la placer dans un slot PCI ? J'ai toujours bidouillé des PC et pas trop les macs (à cause du saut de la garantie =S), y a-t-il des soucis de compatibilité ?
Voilà 
Merci d'avance et bonne soirée !


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2011)

Pas de soucis, tu auras simplement 2 interfaces Ethernet.
Le truc de base à 8 fonctionnera tout aussi bien (10/100 là), mais il faut bien du Pci, pas du Pci/X


----------

